# Process of Grooming



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, thanks so much for posting this. You are really quick. What great smile on your Jacks.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My Brady has been blowing coat really bad and I have not been able to get through it. I always blow dry Sailor but have never done Brady, today I decided to take him outside and blow him out - OMG - it saved me so much brushing. I did spend a couple hours doing it, probably need one more bath to get all the rest out. I would just slowly dry with the nozzle in the motion a brush would go, and all the extra fur would loosen and fly away. It was actually therapeutic watching. Sailor is bathed at least every two weeks, so she has really never blown coat because it gets blown out. 

After today, I really recommend that everybody save their money and buy a professional dog blower. Not only that, but with Brady's thick coat, the dryer really allowed me to spot check a couple of growths he has.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

I completely agree. I love doing all the bathing, brushing/grooming myself. I aim for once every 3 weeks. I bought good grooming tools in the year that we waited for our Watson to born. I picked up a grooming table second hand and started watching tutorials. I had always groomed my old Golden but knew I could improve. I don't have a professional blower yet, perhaps one day. I just use an old air dryer that has no heat left 

One of my dog walking clients told me what he spends to get his Golden and Bernese "professionally" bathed and groomed at Pet Smart and I just about fainted.

I found grooming to be the best bonding time. I love it.


----------

